# Wheeltrim for Sundance



## madeleine53 (Mar 23, 2008)

Does anyone know where we could get a new plastic wheeltrim for our Sundance 520 (2001, 'x' reg)?
The dogs broke one - don't ask.

Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Phone our parts dept, they may be able to help.

Regards


----------

